# Chicago . Miami ... worth it?



## LT1550 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hello,

I am planning a trip to the US, around 16 days or so, to Chicago and then Miami (stopover flights). What do you think, is it worth it? Well, of course Chicago has nice attractions, but what about Miami. Is it possible to make a mixture of city sightseeing and swimming without renting a car in Miami?


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

^^ Depends from what part of Europe you're coming from. Miami is pretty warm even in the winter and you could have a great time over there, with all the beaches and tropical things... But Chicago has an awesome architecture, but if you're going at this time of the year you might beware of the cold heheh.


----------



## LT1550 (Oct 15, 2007)

^^ I am from Germany and I'd like to go in May.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Well, I know some people who've already been to Miami and well, there are some tours through some areas of the city and I think in May the water will be already warm enough for swimming. But why can't you rent a car? It's the best way to explore American cities!


----------



## Uncle Phil (Nov 24, 2007)

16 days in Miami and Chicago? With that kind of time, you should do some more exploring! Chicago has decent rail connections with cities in the region that you could check out. 

Chicago should be pleasant in May.


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

I have been to both cities . Chicago is definitely more interesting , it is cleaner and it has a nice lake shore , the architecture is similar to one in New York . In Miami except for the beach there's nothing else to see . South Beach is a dirty place with a lot of homeless and crazy people , and Europeans easily get dissapointed considering the reputation Miami has in Europe of one of the world's best holidays destintion .


----------



## Uncle Phil (Nov 24, 2007)

Chicago has much more substance. More interesting neighborhoods, better architecture, great museums, excellent resturants, and :shock: an awesome waterfront! 

Miami is not lacking in these things, but Chicago will give you the more complete, all around urban experience. Miami is much more touristy, sexy, and trendy. There is more to see, outside the beach, contrary to what the above poster said.


----------



## bnk (Mar 25, 2006)

I hope you can find this thread useful. There are 20 pages of information on Chicago travel from SSC forumers.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=338356&page=14

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=338356&page=12


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

Believe me, you won't find any kind of happinness here in Miami. And it is true that somehow Europeans, Asians, Africans, Australins and what not find Miami very boring. But for people who have lived here all their lives, and for retired people too, Miami is a piece of heaven.:banana:


----------



## avav (Nov 28, 2007)

*my travel in Spain*

My unforgettable experience is my classmates and I went to cadiz, we enjoyed the beautiful secenary, lying on the beaches, eating tasty food along seaside and then we go shopping, buying anything we wish. (usually small things as souvenir), we lived in the costa del sol hotel, well-equipped apparatus, comfortable and clean. I've kept those photos we took at that time.


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

^^ Buying anything we wish........rich bitch.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

LT1550 said:


> What do you think, is it worth it? Well, of course Chicago has nice attractions, but what about Miami.


Miami is great I've been there many times and will hopefully soon go there again!

( the spring break is the best time - it's as liberal as Europe then and as beer focussed as Denmark  )



LT1550 said:


> Is it possible to make a mixture of city sightseeing and swimming without renting a car in Miami?


Yes I guess..

There are busses ( seen them never tried them ) and Miami Beach isn't far away from downtown Miami.. ( a 10-15min cap ride can do it too )

I will surgest staying on Miami Beach and then go downtown a couple times.. ( Miami itself is not THAt exiting compared to Miami Beach imo )

It is the US so a car is THE best way of getting around ( Ft Lauderdale is also well worth a visit as is Key West and the Everglades ) but I'm sure public transport can do it - if nothing else you'll extend your Spanish vocalbulary by going public


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

Murci said:


> I have been to both cities . Chicago is definitely more interesting , it is cleaner and it has a nice lake shore , the architecture is similar to one in New York . In Miami except for the beach there's nothing else to see . South Beach is a dirty place with a lot of homeless and crazy people , and Europeans easily get dissapointed considering the reputation Miami has in Europe of one of the world's best holidays destintion .


:bash: Nonsense. Rubbish. Bulls--t. Miami is an exciting and interesting place to see. Chicago is more interesting from a cultural and historic point of view. Chicago has great architecture, excellant museums, historic districts and neighborhoods. I love Chicago. Miami is on the other hand newer and tropical. The new skyscrapers reflecting in the aquamarine waters of Biscayne Bay; boulevards lined with palm trees, and the glorious sandy beach! Nothing to do? Why not check check out Coconut Grove, the "Greenwich Village" of Miami with it's avant garde galleries, boutiques, and bars. There's Viscaya, a very wealthy man's mini-palace built about 100 years ago filled with priceless art treasures and furniture, and surrounded by acres of European-style formal gardens with fountains, statues, terraces and grottoes. What about lunch in Little Havana, Miami's colorful Cuban neighborhood? Or a visit to the Design District where you can check out scores of showrooms displaying the latest furniture trends and home decor. I would recommend a day in Everglades National Park -A United Nations World Heritage Site - where you can walk on "Interpretive Trails" -ie, explanations given, and see this unique ecological region so full of alligators, manatees, egrets, herons, and other tropical wildlife. Nothing to do? Ha! Just do a little research on the web and you'll find a zillion things to do!:cheers:


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Both cities have awesome architecture and unique urban vignettes. Chicago is more conservative than Miami. Chicago has more of the baseball hat wearing CUBS fans drinking beer kind of crowd. People in Chicago are the friendliest in the US though. It is shocking. People in Miami will run you over with their car and keep on going. Miami is not the friendliest of citiesand good luck finding someone that speaks your native tongue.

Chicago is more of a sports town and Miami is a glitzy fashion town.


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

*Yo! I wanna know !!!*



philadweller said:


> Both cities have awesome architecture and unique urban vignettes. Chicago is more conservative than Miami. Chicago has more of the baseball hat wearing CUBS fans drinking beer kind of crowd. People in Chicago are the friendliest in the US though. It is shocking. People in Miami will run you over with their car and keep on going. Miami is not the friendliest of citiesand good luck finding someone that speaks your native tongue.
> 
> Chicago is more of a sports town and Miami is a glitzy fashion town.



Chicago = sports town

Miami = glitzy fashion town

... And what is Philadelphia??????

:lol:


----------



## Uncle Phil (Nov 24, 2007)

phillybud said:


> Chicago = sports town
> 
> Miami = glitzy fashion town
> 
> ...


Philadelphia= a city that booed Santa Claus and would do the same to their own child if he made a bad play.


----------



## LT1550 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the advises, I have changed my mind a bit and booked AMS - ORD - SFO - AMS


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

I would recodmend Miami for all the above reasons.

Instead of Miami, what about Orlando (if your into that kind of thing?) or instead go to Cali, San Francisco/LA?


----------



## LT1550 (Oct 15, 2007)

GlasgowMan said:


> Instead of Miami, what about .... San Francisco?


:yes:


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

*gosh*



Uncle Phil said:


> Philadelphia= a city that booed Santa Claus and would do the same to their own child if he made a bad play.


aw, gee. Uncle PHIL, be nice. Couldn't you just say

Philadelphia = cheesesteak city ??? Huh??


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Miami is nice if you like beaches etc. And lots of nice attractions like the Keys, Key West, Everglades etc are nearby.


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

Here is some info on Miami 

As of 2005, the United Nations estimates that the Miami Urban Agglomeration *is the fourth largest in the United States, and the 44th largest in the world*.

If you like skyscrapers then..

As of 2007, Miami is undergoing a massive building boom that *ranks second worldwide (and first in the United States) for the most buildings under construction that will be over 492 feet (150 m)*, with over 24 of such buildings currently under construction. *Miami’s skyline also currently ranks third in the U.S. behind Chicago and New York City (and 18th in the world)* according to the 2006 Almanac of Architecture and Design.

If you go to miami i definately reccomend you take the boat tour in the downtown area. It shows you all the rich houses etc its really nice

Here are some pics of miami


----------



## TheCreass (Sep 10, 2007)

Miami's skyline consists of nothing but condos.


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

^^ how is your post relevant/constructive to this thread?


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

TheCreass said:


> Miami's skyline consists of nothing but condos.


What about Dubai? What do you think all the skyscrapers going up are going to be? Office buildings???


----------



## marct. (Jul 20, 2006)

If crime affects where you travel, Miami and Chicago both have quite a bit, although I do believe the crime in Chicago to be not so close to the tourist hot spots as it is in Miami.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Ive been to both. Not sure what you're looking for, but Chicago is more than worth 'it' - fantastic city.

Didn't feel the Miami vibes, thought it was very overrated.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Hanshin-Tigress said:


> If you like skyscrapers then..


...visit Chicago. It's not even a choice.


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

Chicago is cold as **** in the winter, I was just there. :nuts:

Although, Miami is no picnic in the summer and many of its residents flee North.

So the real question is when you want to travel. :cheers:


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

_00_deathscar said:


> ...visit Chicago. It's not even a choice.


no crap? I posted that chicago is #2. I am saying if you like skyscrapers miami has them as well. Most people dont even know miami has the third largest skyline in the US. Miami went from liek #12 skyline to #3 in a span of 5 years.


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

Downtown Miami is not the 3rd largest skyline.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

If you are going in May, I would probably say Chicago...springs there are usually nice since it's the midpoint between when it's really cold, and it's really hot. 

Not discounting Miami though...I too would like to see it. Nothing like it in the US!

If you were going, say now, I would defintely say Miami.


----------



## skydivercity (Dec 5, 2007)

I have been to chicago and its a great city, miami cant say because never been there


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

Lee said:


> Downtown Miami is not the 3rd largest skyline.


Miami’s skyline also currently ranks third in the U.S. behind Chicago and New York City (and 18th in the world) according to the 2006 Almanac of Architecture and Design.


nice one


----------



## TheCreass (Sep 10, 2007)

Hanshin-Tigress said:


> no crap? I posted that chicago is #2. I am saying if you like skyscrapers miami has them as well. Most people dont even know miami has the third largest skyline in the US. Miami went from liek #12 skyline to #3 in a span of 5 years.


I'm not a fan of Miami's skyline. It's big, but it lacks originality, along with a mixture of commercial and residential high-rises (most are residential).


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

TenRot said:


> Not discounting Miami though...I too would like to see it. Nothing like it in the US!


What makes Miami so special then?


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Hanshin-Tigress said:


> no crap? I posted that chicago is #2. I am saying if you like skyscrapers miami has them as well. Most people dont even know miami has the third largest skyline in the US. Miami went from liek #12 skyline to #3 in a span of 5 years.


Oh right - misread it. Apologies.


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

_00_deathscar said:


> What makes Miami so special then?


The latin "culture", tropical....on the beach. Im guessing.


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

I think it's Miami's rough weather, that makes its skyline look the way it does, with heavy concrete and less glass for buildings than is typical on Chicago's futuristic skyscrapers.


----------



## TheCreass (Sep 10, 2007)

Hanshin-Tigress said:


> The latin "culture", tropical....on the beach. Im guessing.


It's also the 'Magic City'. It's the gateway to Latin America and Miami Beach is a world-renowned international playground. Miami is also famous for the Cuban culture, the drug war days of the 70's and 80's and many movies have been shot here. It is also the only tropical city on the US mainland.

Love it or hate it, there is nowhere quite like Miami. It's really not like anywhere else in the US.

I just wish the skyline had a few more commercial high rises and I wish we had a more extensive mass transit system (to escape the crazy-ass drivers!).


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

You made the right choice with Chicago and San Francisco.

Miami is nice for 3 or 4 days if you include trips to the Everglades or Key West, but attraction-wise it has way fewer things to offer than cities like NY, Chicago or San Francisco.


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

Hanshin-Tigress said:


> Miami’s skyline also currently ranks third in the U.S. behind Chicago and New York City (and 18th in the world) according to the 2006 Almanac of Architecture and Design.
> 
> 
> nice one


That's if you include all the whole region, from Downtown to Boca Raton! In terms of a downtown, Houston has a much bigger one, for instance.


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

Lee said:


> That's if you include all the whole region, from Downtown to Boca Raton! In terms of a downtown, Houston has a much bigger one, for instance.


didnt see anywhere where it said "from boca raton to downtown" it says *miami* not miami metro. 

Nice one again.


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

Really? It does not include any part of Broward county? I find that hard to believe.


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Miami-Dade county has few things to do for tourism (this coming from someone who lived there for 8 yrs until recently). It's a wonderful city though and if you want to go the beach and party, it's the best for that


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

And go to Key West. I went there yesterday, and it's really beautiful and unique!!!


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

Lee said:


> Really? It does not include any part of Broward county? I find that hard to believe.


*Miami’s* skyline also currently ranks third in the U.S. behind Chicago and New York City 

Didnt see anything about county... didnt see anything about boca raton... hmmm.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Hanshin-Tigress said:


> Miami went from liek #12 skyline to #3 in a span of 5 years.


Very true - my last visit was in 2005 and I can hardly recognize it from many angles anymore.. Amazing!!!

All they need now is a subway ( or sky train ) from Miami Bach to Central Miami! :yes:


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Very true - my last visit was in 2005 and I can hardly recognize it from many angles anymore.. Amazing!!!
> 
> All they need now is a subway ( or sky train ) from Miami Bach to Central Miami! :yes:


I wish!

I would love to be able to hop on a train from South Miami, change in Downtown Miami and glide across to Miami Beach via train. There would be no need to worry abou traffic or parking, or getting my car towed. I could go to the beach, enjoy a few (many) drinks at the Playwright (Irish pub), and not have to worry about driving home while being (slightly) wasted.

No doubt though that Miami's skyline is something special....we just need a few more commercial high-rises.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Why choose Miami and Chicago? They are both great cities, but I would go to NYC, Boston, Los Angeles, and San Francisco before those cities.

There is plenty to do in them though!


----------



## Urbandeco (Jan 18, 2005)

I would go to San Fran, Seattle, Portland, LA and San Diego. Then NYC, Boston, DC. Miami is a great holiday spot, fun, beach, cool architecture.


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

No Miami does not have as many historic or cultural attractions as New York or Chicago but ... I am shocked by how many people who live there are ignorant of the wonderful things worth seeing, such as:
-- strolling around Coconut Grove and it upscale shops and art galleries
-- a day trip to Everglades National Park with it's abundant wildlife and interpretive trails and differant eco-systems
--Fairchild Tropical Garden, one of the best tropical botanical gardens in the world
--Viscaya, the famous century-old Italian-style Palazzo filled with priceless art works and surrounded by gorgeous formal gardens and fountains, grottoes, and statuaries
--South Beach's Art Deco District with the Lincoln Road Pedestrian Mall
--check out the cutting edge housewares and furniture in Miami's Design District
--a day trip to Fort Lauderdale and it's lovely Las Olas Boulevard
--a trip to Hollywood (where both Joe DiMaggio and Anna Nicole Smith died) to the Seminole Indian's Hard Rock Cafe and Casino Resort
-- a drive around the beautiful city of Coral Gables with it's leafy wide avenues and mediterranean style mansions
-- Coral Gable's Venetian Pool ... arguably the most beautiful swimming pool in the world
-- the Old Spanish Monastery, brought over by stone by stone
--the Art Museum downtown Miami
-- the campus of the University of Miami
-- drive down Collins Avenue and gawk at the famous glamor hotels of Miami Beach: the Doral, the Eden Roc, the Fountainebleau ...

And of course there is the beach! The glorious beaches ...

Ha! Nothing to do, indeed!!!!!


----------

